# Aggregating data with Munin



## dennylin93 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to aggregate data on Munin so that a graph with the total CPU usage of all servers will be shown. Currently, I have this in /usr/local/etc/munin/munin.conf (I replaced the domain and IPs with fake ones):

```
[www.domain.tld;www]
    address 0.0.0.0
    use_node_name yes 
[mx.domain.tld;mx]
    address 0.0.0.0
    use_node_name yes 
[ns.domain.tld;ns]
    address 0.0.0.0
    use_node_name yes 
[backup.domain.tld;backup]
    address 0.0.0.0
    use_node_name yes 
[cnmc32.domain.tld;cnmc32]
    address 0.0.0.0
    use_node_name yes
[HSNU;Aggregated]
    update no
    contacts no
    hsnu_cpu.graph_title HSNU CPU Usage
    hsnu_cpu.graph_vlabel %
    hsnu_cpu.graph_category system
    hsnu_cpu.system.label system
    hsnu_cpu.interrupt.label interrupt
    hsnu_cpu.user.label user
    hsnu_cpu.nice.label nice
    hsnu_cpu.idle.label idle
    hsnu_cpu.graph_order system interrupt user nice idle
    hsnu_cpu.system.sum \
                    www:cpu.system \
                    mx:cpu.system \
                    ns:cpu.system \
                    backup:cpu.system \
                    cnmc32:cpu.system
    hsnu_cpu.interrupt.sum \
                    www:cpu.interrupt \
                    mx:cpu.interrupt \
                    ns:cpu.interrupt \
                    backup:cpu.interrupt \
                    cnmc32:cpu.interrupt
    hsnu_cpu.user.sum \
                    www:cpu.user \
                    mx:cpu.user \
                    ns:cpu.user \
                    backup:cpu.user \
                    cnmc32:cpu.user
    hsnu_cpu.nice.sum \
                    www:cpu.nice \
                    mx:cpu.nice \
                    ns:cpu.nice \
                    backup:cpu.nice \
                    cnmc32:cpu.nice
    hsnu_cpu.idle.sum \
                    www:cpu.idle \
                    mx:cpu.idle \
                    ns:cpu.idle \
                    backup:cpu.idle \
                    cnmc32:cpu.idle
```

The graphs of the hosts are showing up normally, but the aggregated one isn't. I haven't used aggregated graphs before, so I don't know what's wrong with my configuration. Can somebody point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance.


----------

